# Tillandsia fuchsii v. gracilis



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 26, 2015)

Tillandsia fuchsii v. gracilis 

This is an adorable little Tillandsia species. Each growth is a lovely little light silvery green cushion of soft needle-like leaves. It reminds me of pine trees, the way the saplings start out.

I grow this one mounted to some cork bark, which I place down into a pot with a tiny bit of moss. I mist the plant almost every day and water heavily once a week, pretty much year round. It doesn't seem to go dormant.

This gets about as bright of light as I can muster under T8 fluorescent shop lights. The plant is grown very close to the bulbs.

The lovely foliage and appearance of the growths, combined with the small size, is why I grow this. The short lived flowers and spike aren't that impressive. Some clones are bright red, but this one seems to be lacking in coloration.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2015)

Such interesting plants!


----------

